# PH Controller for CO2 system-Advice Needed



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 60 litres net aquarium with rare plants n mosses. 
I use seachem fertilizers as per seachem chart have 1 watt/litre.

Meanwhile I'm using CO2 DIY Yeast but as I can see its not sufficient. 
I have trouble growing glosso due to lack of CO2.
I am planning to buy a used Eheim co2 system this weekend and need help/advice in deciding which PH controller should I buy. 
Attached pls find link to my planted aquarium.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1132292...eat=directlink
I am thinking of buying one out of these two PH Controllers t be attached to the Eheim CO2 system

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160336013324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
OR
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250677554002?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

If any hobbyist has used either of these PH Controllers pls mention the pro's con's of these PH Controllers.

Thnx in advance


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

RONY11 said:


> I have a 60 litres net aquarium with rare plants n mosses.
> I use seachem fertilizers as per seachem chart have 1 watt/litre.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm using CO2 DIY Yeast but as I can see its not sufficient.
> ...


both of the links do not work for me
can you also link the Eheim co 2 system?
Errol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

None of the links work.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> None of the links work.


Try now I have pasted once again in the original post.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The first link still does not work.

For the other two pH controllers you have posted, note that they will only operate at 220-240 volts; this means they are not usable in North America (unless you plan to purchase a transformer?)


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> The first link still does not work.
> 
> For the other two pH controllers you have posted, note that they will only operate at 220-240 volts; this means they are not usable in North America (unless you plan to purchase a transformer?)


I live in a country where we use 220-240 volts.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I assume TLV is Tel Aviv.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hard to say if these pH controllers will work/due a decent job. As most of the forum members are from Canada, where 120V/60Hz is the norm, it will be difficult to find someone that has had experience with the products you have listed.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

used to have reef tank and was using neptune aquacontroller. its more pricey but can do more than just pH control. you may want to consider it since you are keeping "rare" specimens in your tank.


----------

